# icd9 abcess ear canal



## mamacase1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Can someone tell if you would use 386.30 for abcess rt ear canal?


----------



## keke74 (Feb 7, 2011)

I would use 380.10 which is abscess of auditory canal(external). Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,
Icd for abcess ear canal-380.10...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## mamacase1 (Feb 9, 2011)

*thanks*

yes that does help thank you both


----------

